

Ask HN: How long to study for Java Certification exam (formerly SCJP)? - mpg33

I would say i have "beginners" Java knowledge.&#60;p&#62;Also it is my impression that the exam focuses on the understanding of the Java language and not on the general "how-to's" of programming.  Am i correct in my observation?
======
bartonfink
You are correct that the exam focuses on the understanding of the Java
language / platform and not so much on general "how-to's". It's not a hard
exam, and I really wouldn't think that it demonstrates more than a medium
level of familiarity with the platform.

I got it a couple of years ago as part of a standardized training package at a
company I worked at. I had medium skill with the language already and didn't
study very much. As I recall, most of the ?'s were on generics and class
inheritance - not surprising given the OO focus of the language.

